# Neues aus dem Briefkasten



## MR.Computer (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Kennt ihr das? Ihr öffnet den Briefkasten und findet eine Abmahnung von  einer Kanzlei bzw. Abmahn-Anwalt, da ihr angeblich geschützte Dateien zum Upload angeboten  habt (Filesharing)?

Dann wendet man sich an Foren/Verein und wird zu Anwaltsseiten weitergelotst,da die Werbung einen dazu verleitet.

Dürfen solche brisanten Themen wie Abzocke durch Anwälte mit Hilfe von angeblichen  Verbraucherforen, die abgezockte Internetopfer vertreten, in diesem Forum  diskutiert werden ? :-?


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung*



MR.Computer schrieb:


> Abzocke durch Anwälte mit Hilfe von angeblichen  Verbraucherforen, die abgezockte Internetopfer vertreten


häääh?


----------



## Goblin (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?*



> von angeblichen Verbraucherforen


Welche Foren sollen dass denn sein ? Los,Fakten aus den Tisch


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung*



MR.Computer schrieb:


> Dürfen solche brisanten Themen wie Abzocke durch Anwälte mit Hilfe von angeblichen  Verbraucherforen, die abgezockte Internetopfer vertreten, in diesem Forum  diskutiert werden ? :-?


Suchst Du eine neue Spielwiese, weil Du aus anderen Foren rausgeflogen bist?


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: P2P Abmahnung - 2 Musiktitel = 1 HASHwert ?*

Offensichtlich.
  Die Querelen und Nölereien der Netzweltabtrünnigen haben hier  nichts zu suchen 

PS: Hier wird im Gegensatz zum SAT1 Forum moderiert ( und schon geschehen ) 

PPS: und da ist er ja unser Briefkastengucker 


MR.Computer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Kennt ihr das? Ihr öffnet den Briefkasten und findet eine Abmahnung von  einer Kanzlei bzw. Abmahn-Anwalt, da ihr angeblich geschützte Dateien zum Upload angeboten  habt (Filesharing)?


http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?p=480642#post480642


			
				Verarschter0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Kennt ihr das? Ihr öffnet den Briefkasten und findet eine Abmahnung von einem Anwalt, da ihr angeblich geschützte Dateien zum Upload angeboten habt (Filesharing)?
> .....


reiner  Zufall...


----------



## Devilfrank (25 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues aus dem Briefkasten*

So, schonmal den Radiergummi bereitlegen.
Da sind wir mal gespannt.


----------



## Hippo (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues aus dem Briefkasten*

Das war doch nur ein Guttenberg´scher Zitierfehler ...


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues aus dem Briefkasten*

Achtung an Alle! - Seite 16 - Sat.1 Forum


> Es freut mich ja, dass wir inzwischen schon so bekannt sind, dass die eingeschworenen Stammcrews uns in völlig unbekannten Foren zur Begrüßung in Stücke zerreißen. Dort hauen wir dann auch schnell wieder ab, denn auf solche Diskussionspartner verzichten wir alle liebend gerne.


weise Entscheidung


----------



## Hippo (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues aus dem Briefkasten*

Das ist ja ein neckisches Forum - wenn man sich so die Beiträge nach Deinem verlinkten Post ansieht. Foren-PingPong vom Feinsten ...


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2011)

*AW: Neues aus dem Briefkasten*



Hippo schrieb:


> Foren-PingPong vom Feinsten ...


unter der Tischplatte. Lies mal weiter.
 Warum machen solche "Vorkämpfer" nicht ein eigenes Forum auf?
Ist  ja auch  viel einfacher anonym auf dem Rücken anderer Forenbetreiber solche 
Angriffskriege zu starten und  das Ganze gepostet  über Proxies. 
http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?p=494051#post494051


			
				Brommi schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eröffnet ihr kein eigenes Forum,so richtig mit Impressum und ladungsfähiger Anschrift??


mein Reden...
Mal schaun wie lange es dauert bis  SAT1 Ärger damit bekommt.


----------

